# Growling At Other Dogs



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Lou has started to growl/lunge at bigger dogs :foxes15:

He has never done this before!

Hes normally okay with other dogs as long as they aren't too exciteable and sniffing all over him (he doesnt like being sniffed)

The weekend he growled and lunged at a husky puppy that merely licked his nose. And growled at an obese pointer in the park that looked at him. He was on the lead both times. The husky was on a lead and the pointer was off leash.

Then an off leash lurcher pup came running over and he started growling so I just let him off the leash. He ran forward growling and the pup was running about then they just starting chasing each other and playing 

I really can't figure him out. Is he just being protective over me? He seems worse on the lead.

I really want to nip this in the bud the last thing I want is him going for other dogs  Hes had a little growl before with over friendly dogs but the husky pup he lunged at did nothing at all and was just stood there. He is worse with bigger dogs to.

Is this just a typical chi thing or does it sound like the start of a problem?

Also wanted to add that he used to live with another dog but since living with us is on his own. Is that likely to have an effect on him?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedro will do that, but once he gets close enough to them, he gets over it and is ready to play. He has always done this, or at least since I've had him. 

I have been able to stop him from barking and growling at other dogs by training him to 'no bark' by using a can with coins in it.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

kimr said:


> Pedro will do that, but once he gets close enough to them, he gets over it and is ready to play. He has always done this, or at least since I've had him.
> 
> I have been able to stop him from barking and growling at other dogs by training him to 'no bark' by using a can with coins in it.


Louie doesn't bark, he just growls. But he doesn't seem very agressive with it, though his hackles do go up. But it is quite a soft little growl.

Very strange. I hope its not the beginning of something thats gonna get worse!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Penny does this and im not sure why.. She hasnt copied it from Lola because shes really good with other dogs just a bit shy.
Penny barks and barks at other dogs and it gets worse when they come near her... if shes off the lead she will run to them and just bark and go nuts! so i try and keep her away from other dogs as i never no if they will turn on her or not.. She got bit a couple of weeks ago but i must admit she didnt provoke that 1!
I tryed her at puppy classes to socialze her which did kinda help but hasnt solved it.. shes only ok with others chi`s!! any thing else shes just a nightmare!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I have recently been having this issue with Fiddle! I swear she thinks she is my guard dog!!! She has been properly socialised and has a play date with my partners dog pretty much every week. But we were down the coast and she was growling at ANY DOG that came by!! We ended up having to put her on a Body board and take her in the lake with us!!! she continued to back from there too hahaha


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

i've been having this problem with jj only she barks as well, its started around xmas.i've been taking her to dog training twice a week and shes fine there and with my friends chis, its just at dog parks and grassy areas.she was on the lead at the park yesterday and this jack russel came running over and she went nuts barking but when it came closer she started growling and raising her shackles till it moved back then she strained against the lead. this seems to happen more when she meets dogs that are off the lead.i am a bit worried but our local trainer and behaviorist have both said that shes ok and that she is just saying she there.when she starts i have started just walking her in circles till she stops it works sometimes.im just paranoid it makes me look like i have a vicious dog. so if anyone else has any ideas i'm intreasted too.


----------

